# Knight & Hale TK2000 Muzzleloading Shotgun



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just wondered what one of these guns is actually worth.............i got one from my wife and im hoping she didnt pay way too much for it..............i know they are primarily used for turkey guns and are made for SHOT loads............im not sure how much i will actually use it............i may use it for squirrel hunting since i hardly ever turkey hunt.............the wife bought it for me for christmas and THOUGHT it was a muzzleloader. 

It is used but in darn good shape..............the barrel is spotless inside since i cleaned it up .....the whole gun is a camo pattern.....and it looks like new................im just not sure i want to keep it.....................the wife said i could trade it for a regular muzzleloader or shotgun but im not sure what it is actually worth ????


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Knight TK2000 12ga Realtree Hardwoods 


Model: TK2000MH Item Condition: Factory New Bud's Item Number: 15851 
*Please Note!! Many of our pictures are stock photo's provided to us by the manufacturer and do not necessarily represent the actual item being purchased. Please verify this picture accurately reflects the product described by the title and description on this page before you place your order.
Last price was 
$228.00
Price is subject to change 

OUT OF STOCK



Email a Friend...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS for the info


----------

